
Git vs. professionalism - soundsop
http://apenwarr.ca/log/?m=201012#22
======
pieter
DragonFly uses git:
<http://gitweb.dragonflybsd.org/?p=dragonfly.git;a=summary>

------
mdaniel
TLA is mildly interesting, but the "redo" entry is above-average interesting,
as is the blog as a whole based on the 10 mins I spent reading it.

Thanks: good link.

~~~
rudle
redo was submitted here <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2004003> with a
pretty lively discussion.

~~~
mdaniel
I suspected as much, but thank you for finding and posting the link.

